# ,  / > Yaesu >  Yaesu FT-707S

## UR5EPM

Yaesu FT-707S      .      . 
 !
73! UR5EPM.

----------


## (6AOF)

> Yaesu FT-707S     .      . 
>  !
> 73! UR5EPM.


  UR5EPM !    ,   ,    6AOF.

----------


## R7KK

-  Service manual ,   : http://qrz.ru/schemes/detail/11333.html
        CQHAM ,   : http://www.cqham.ru/sch.htm

----------

707   100,  707s 10

----------


## francuavhf

> 


  ???    ,  ,    .          ,       .      -   .

----------


## UX0IM

> 707  707s ? -     -   .


http://rigpix.com/yaesu/ft707.htm
http://rigpix.com/yaesu/ft707s.htm

----------


## RA9SVY

> 10     . 160(  ,     ,


         160   FT-707?   ?



> ., ** ,


 **  .

----------


## R0JF

> **  .


  "Power".  :Smile:   SSB  ,   . 
,     ,  mods.dk    
  SSB  "Power".
   -   ! ,   . 
UW3DI  .

----------


## Evgesha

-.

----------


## R0JF

> FT707      ,    .


?     "".  -  .




> ,   TRX  20   -       !          ...


 ! , ...   -  18    !   .
 S-   !  :Smile:       CW- . !

----------


## rx3avn

> ???


 




> ,    ,


 



> ,        ,        .     - -      Yaesu,    .      /  .


,        +      .

*  9 ():*




> ""  SSB    120...130 .     .     .


   ?

 FT-707S  50 ,   25 ,   .

    ,  .

----------


## rx3avn

> ?
>     ,     -  ,


      ,  .

    ,   

   ,    ,

----------


## UU7JD

-             TRX???     / -    -     ,  FT707   ...

----------


## UA4ALW

.
   ,   ,
    -  .
    ,      ?
.

----------


## RA9SVY

.      LEM-320.     .
 
    ,    -  .    .  ,   - . ,         ,      .       ,       .          900 .   .   4  5   ,  .
 UA4ALW!          ,    QSO.   80, 40  20.

----------


## RA9SVY

.
 3708  .
.  .

----------

